# Desipramine



## ToBeMyself (Mar 12, 2003)

Well I have been taking Lotronex for the past 5 months, but unfortunately I have reached the max payout that my insurance will do for prescriptions for the year, so I can no longer afford it.I have decided to go on Desipramine because I was on it for depression last year and I feel as though it helped out with my IBS-D.Has anyone else had luck with this medication? So far I have been on it a week. I have had a hard time sleeping at night the entire week. Because of this I have been getting tired during the day and napping for about an hour a day. I haven't noticed much change with my heart rate or anything. I have been getting dry mouth very often. Besides that it has been pretty well, I feel fine sexually as well. I have noticed that I have been very moody this week.







Have people noticed these effects too?I am hoping that this will help me out, but I am much more confident if I was still on the Lotronex. It worked sooooooooo good for me. It was my miracle cure! The doctor felt bad that I couldn't use it anymore and said he would look into ways to get it cheeper for me!Thanks for any inputMike


----------

